# pc probleme!!!



## ArcHammer (30. Juli 2009)

hallo gemeinde!
ich hab ein problem mit meinem gaming pc.
vor einiger zeit begann es damit das der rechner zwar hochfuhr, jedoch kein bild auf dem monitor angezeigt wurde.
das problem lies sich aber nach mehrmaligem hoch und runter beheben.
ich hab natürlich erstmal alles neu verkabelt und geprüft. jedenfalls lief der ofen wieder.
es wurde mit der zeit aber schlimmer, ich musste den rechner hinlegen damit er lief. trotzdem ist er ab und zu eingefrohren bzw bsod.
leider hab ich mir die fehlermeldung nich gemerkt.
also dachte ich, wird wohl was mit dem board sein, ich hatte den rechner aufrecht im auto transportiert über grössere entfernungen.
also neues board besorgt und eingebaut. nu geht nix mehr. kiste läuft an, aber kein bild. 
ich habe auch zwei identische grafikkarten ausprobiert, keine änderung.
zur hardware ist hier meine sysprofile id 42132.
vielen dank schonmal für die hilfe!


----------



## Legion47 (30. Juli 2009)

Ist das Board, was bei Sysprofile eingetragen ist, das neue oder das alte?
Was für Grafikkarten hast du ausprobiert?
Bis wohin genau kommt das Motherboard? Bricht es vorm POST ab oder danach, kämst du bei Bedarf ins BIOS? Oder bleibt von Anfang an alles schwarz?
Schonmal anderen Monitor getestet?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2009)

vlt. liegt es am netzteil? was is, wenn du die festplatte und DVD wegläßt? kommt dann ein bild, damit du ins BIOS gehen kannst?


----------



## ArcHammer (30. Juli 2009)

beide boards sind genau identisch, die die auch im profil stehen. 
grafik dito. zwei g80 8800 gts von leadtech.
hab schon ne platte und das dvd abgeklemmt.
mem auf minimum reduziert.
nix
kommt kein bild und keine post fehlermeldung, garnix.
lüfter, platten und dvd laufen.


----------



## bschicht86 (30. Juli 2009)

Hast du dir mal zufällig die Pieptöne des BIOS angehört, falls überhaupt?

Hört sich fast nach eine empfindlichen kalten Lötstelle an...

Hatte vom Kumpel den Rechner, da hat schon der "Versuch", den RAM-Riegel auf Temperatur zu fühlen, zum Absturz geführt.
Auch hatte ich mal eine PCI-GraKa, die wollte in keinem Slot ohne Aussetzter durch Wackeln richtig laufen. Abhilfe schaffte das Verzinnen der PCI-Leiterbahnen der Karte...


----------



## ArcHammer (31. Juli 2009)

hab das problem gefunden.
die ram slots a1 und a2 haben einen wackler.
wenn das boars ausgebaut ist, also liegt oder der rechner liegt, funktionieren die slots.
steht der rechner aber, geht bei den beiden slots nichts.
daher auch keine fehlermeldung.
warum das neue board nich läuft weiss ich nich. wohl schrott ersteigert in der bucht.
werds mal durchmessen lassen.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (31. Juli 2009)

wünsche dir glück bei


----------



## bschicht86 (1. August 2009)

Ich denke mal, durchmessen wird nich viel nützen.

Am besten wäre, die Pins des Speichersockels "nachzubiegen", bzw. auf der anderen Boardseite nach kalten Lötstellen suchen

Beim Kumpel hats so geklappt:

Er hatte 2 verschiedene RAM-Pärchen. Die einen haben bei kleinster Berührung den Absturz verursacht. Die Anderen ware warscheinlich etwas dicker und liefen selbst beim "Extrem-Wackeln"...


----------



## bschicht86 (14. August 2009)

Sry, aber mein erster Doppelpost (Zweckerfüllend...)

So, habe dieses Problem auch bei meinem Rechner.
Wenn ich die RAM´s nur Ansatzweise berührt habe, stieg der Rechner aus.

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber die betroffenen RAMs hatten "schlechte Zähne".

Die Pins waren so "vergammelt" (fragt mich nicht, wie, Feuchtigkeit war es jedenfalls nicht), dass sie kaum noch Kontakt gaben.

Abhilfe schafft hierbei eine kleine! Messingbürste, aber eine, wo die Borsten noch schnurgerade sind.
Die Pins schön abgeputzt, bis sie halbwegs geglänzt haben. Aber vorsicht mit den naheliegenden SMD-Bauteilen, also nicht so sehr aufdrücken!

Und, wen wunderts, nach der "Zahnpflege" konnte ich sie bis an die mechanische Grenze des Steckplatzes "wackeln", aber keine Aussetzter...


----------



## Clastron (14. August 2009)

danke für den Tipp


----------



## michseich (19. August 2009)

du hast warscheinlich einen wackelkontakt leg dein mobo mal in backofen


----------



## bschicht86 (2. September 2009)

Nein, leider hat nach neueren Erkenntnissen die GraKa eine kalte Lötstelle...


----------

